# AJ Styles saves Ellsworth's life



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

​
General consensus in the SD Live thread is that AJ saved this kids life..

For those who didn't watch.. Ellsworth stupidly tucked his head forward during the styles clash.. 

But AJ modified it assumingly after noticing dumbass tucked his head.. AJ releases the grip on his legs, lands on his feet instead and moves forward to put the brunt of the move on Ellsworth legs instead..

This is why he is the best...

Credit to @DoubtGin for the still shot


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

It was a stupid angle to work. Thank God AJ let go or else it would have ended up really badly for him.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

Don't tuck your fucking neck on the Styles Clash FFS. This is going to scare the hell out of Vince. Even though it's Ellesworth's fault, none of that matters if he breaks his neck and they get sued. What are you going to say, "well you see your honor, he never tucked his neck."? They would lose BIG time in a lawsuit.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

I was actually gonna come on here and bitch about how all of you think AJ is all perfect but after seeing the picture, I agree AJ did do the move the safest way possible. I dont know why Ellsworth tucked his head in. When I saw it, I cringed and was glad he didnt break his neck. Did Ellsworth ever go to wrestling school, because a beginner should know that when you are landing on your face, especially in that upside down position like styles clash, the most stupid thing you can do is tuck your head. Good on AJ for noticing. 

I will also say, I never had this much fun watching AJ as a character ever, he was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*



T-Viper said:


> Don't tuck your fucking neck on the Styles Clash FFS. This is going to scare the hell out of Vince. Even though it's Ellesworth's fault, none of that matters if he breaks his neck and they get sued. What are you going to say, "well you see your honor, he never tucked his neck."? They would lose BIG time in a lawsuit.


I wouldn't be surprised if that's the last Styles clash we see in WWE..


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

AJ once again showing why he is the GOAT. That could've ended very VERY badly.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

Wow! AJ Styles is not only stealing the show wherever he goes, but he's also busy saving lives too. He really is phenomenal :mark:


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

I could be wrong and I've never trained to be a wrestler, but I remember hearing that it's instinctual for wrestlers to tuck their heads in on moves.

In any case, AJ must have learned from his experience with Yoshi Tatsu. That really sucked to watch.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

*Jesus have certain wrestlers not seen what happened to Yoshi Tatsu when he did that?*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*



Mifune Jackson said:


> I could be wrong and I've never trained to be a wrestler, but I remember hearing that it's instinctual for wrestlers to tuck their heads in on moves..


I forget which wrestler but another one who tucked his head during the Styles Clash wrote something to Styles and saying exactly this.. It's dangerous not because AJ is sloppy but because it's instinct to tuck your head..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

In Ellsworth's defense, tucking in your head so as to minimize strain on your neck is drilled into you during wrestling school. So it was basically a force of habit rather than Ellsworth being an idiot.

With that being said, A.J. adjusting the Clash accordingly isn't too surprising because he *is* THE CHAMP THAT RUNS THE CAMP after all. :aj


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

When it comes to the Styles Clash, never tuck your chi- 

Oops my bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

It gets ingrained in wrestlers to tuck their heads on bumps. It is second nature. These wwe guys often look like they are actively focusing on not tucking their head. They age among the best wrestlers on earth,and they have to actively think about it. Ellesworth should be glad that it went down as it did, but anything he does with AJ in the future should end with the phenomenal elbow. 

He isn't on that level, no matter how entertaining his segments might be


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

Damn good work by Styles, I was fearful watching that live, thought Ellsworth got spiked.

Really, I think the fault lies with the agents by having a no name jobber take the Clash. I mean, obviously it's Ellsworth's fault for tucking his head, but the situation didn't need to happen. A Phenomenal Forearm would have accomplished the same thing and been a lot safer.

The Styles Clash got cleared in WWE because some seasoned vets like Chris Jericho and Curtis Axel set the example. I wouldn't let any rookie/jobber near the thing.

After watching Talking Smack- and seeing Ellsworth is okay- I think he's a bit of an idiot for doing what he did. He said he's been wrestling 14 years! Accidents happen, but when you're taking about 3 moves in a match, with that amount of experience, he should have known what to do.

Good job, AJ.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

I thought he was a dead man when I his head tuck forward instead of arching his neck to go with the move. 

Ellsworth is a actually a seasoned veteran and a promoter himself. He was on Jericho's podcast a month ago. 

I think it's just an unorthodox move that he's not used to taking but props to the Champ for the safe work.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

If Vince bans the styles clash because of this shit I'm out, how retarded do you have to be to tuck your head in when taking a styles clash?


----------



## Hehe Hoho (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

I thought he died watching the highlights.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

You guys are really overreacting with the whole "WE'LL NEVA SEE DA STYLEZ CLASH AGAINZ!!!!!111!!1!1!"


Joe literally ended a dudes career in the middle of a WWE ring with the Musclebuster and still uses it every match, the Styles Clash will be fine.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

This is what happens when your roster is that bare you have to get jobbers in to do gimmick matches against the WWE champion


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*



Abisial said:


> You guys are really overreacting with the whole "WE'LL NEVA SEE DA STYLEZ CLASH AGAINZ!!!!!111!!1!1!"
> 
> 
> Joe literally ended a dudes career in the middle of a WWE ring with the Musclebuster and still uses it every match, the Styles Clash will be fine.


Difference is.. There is a long history of people tucking their head with the Styles Clash and getting neck injuries.. Hell. There is a long history of other wrestlers doing the Styles clash and the same thing happening. 

Despite instinct etc.. With the long list of people tucking their head and getting injured.. You'd think that's the FIRST thing at this point you'd focus on NOT doing.. The move isn't new and it's history is well written and known.. How anyone is still tucking their head with the move is beyond me.


----------



## Hehe Hoho (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

Joe should musclebuster every boring wrestler and make them retire.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

Good thing is AJ knows how to minimize damage now, so even if a guy tucks, he can still save it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*



Straw Hat said:


> Good thing is AJ knows how to minimize damage now, so even if a guy tucks, he can still save it.


I almost wonder if this was a criteria and effort made on WWE's part in helping AJ spot a tuck and modifying the move so they'd be comfortable letting him use it full time


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

The danger associated with this lame ass move is unreasonable, the guy has a trillion fucking moves and this is the garbage he goes with?


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

To be fair, all wrestlers were taught to always tuck in their heads in for piledrivers, brainbusters, etc. and also other moves like the powerbomb so that the impact will be on their shoulders rather than on their necks, with the Styles Clash being the only exception with this action they take. So Ellsworth, who probably never experienced a Styles Clash move before, maybe panicked and tucked his head in at the last second because that is second nature to him and all other wrestlers. Which is why I give credit to Styles for being able to adjust to this by modifying the move at the last second to avoid the consequences of serious injury to the neck.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

When I saw James tucking his head, I could barely look. Thank goodness AJ was able to avert disaster.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> The danger associated with this lame ass move is unreasonable, the guy has a trillion fucking moves and this is the garbage he goes with?


 He could do the Spiral Tap, but he's at the age where he wouldn't want to be performing that move too often.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

I really hate all this talk about the Styles Clash being an inherently dangerous move. If you make this argument, you're literally arguing "if the wrestler receiving the move does it wrong, he can get hurt," as if that statement is somehow unique to this move.

Meanwhile, if a wrestler doesn't sit up when taking a powerbomb, he gets hurt. If a wrestler doesn't tuck his head when taking a scoop slam, he gets hurt. If a wrestler doesn't stay rigid when receiving a suplex, he gets hurt. I could go on and on.

And don't give me this "it's a wrestler's natural instinct to tuck his head" bullshit. If that were true, HHH would've been breaking necks his whole career with the pedigree. Every flapjack, facebuster, splash, and neckbreaker in the world would be just as dangerous. But they aren't. So why the hell is the Styles Clash special?

The reality is that when Lionheart and Yoshi Tatsu got their necks broken, they screwed up. End of story. James Ellsworth screwed up and it appears that, fluke or not, AJ saved his life.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Great job by Styles - Kudos! But the Styles Clash is a disaster waiting to happen! IMO it should be banned & Styles can easily come up with an alternative finisher - he is do gifted!

It is not Tatsu, there's been a dozen horrible styles clashes, some have caused injuries, some don't - The Curb stomp caused no1 any injury but increased he concussion or neck/head injuries & was banned. There is a reason now that Piledrivers are banned. These kind of moves with huge risk of neck/head injuries IMO should be banned - People's lives are involved & it is too big of a risk!


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*



Therapy said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if that's the last Styles clash we see in WWE..


Or the last time we see Ellsworth...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I wouldn't mind AJ using the SSP as a finisher for a while.

Always loved the SSP.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*

What chin?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I knew I was something wrong, thank god nothing happened.


----------



## asdf1234gmx (Aug 31, 2016)

I saw the head tuck and thought Ellsworth got really really lucky.

AJ did good.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Therapy said:


> I forget which wrestler but another one who tucked his head during the Styles Clash wrote something to Styles and saying exactly this.. It's dangerous not because AJ is sloppy but because it's instinct to tuck your head..


Also the fact that you're upside down doesn't help either.



Straw Hat said:


> I wouldn't mind AJ using the SSP as a finisher for a while.
> 
> Always loved the SSP.


I said from day one he came to WWE, *if* they were going to let him use the Styles Clash it should be saved for big money matches like Mania or SummerSlam's, or a big match like him beating Cena... and NOBODY should kick out of it. It shouldn't be used on random Smackdown shows.



McNugget said:


> I really hate all this talk about the Styles Clash being an inherently dangerous move. If you make this argument, you're literally arguing "if the wrestler receiving the move does it wrong, he can get hurt," as if that statement is somehow unique to this move.
> 
> Meanwhile, if a wrestler doesn't sit up when taking a powerbomb, he gets hurt. If a wrestler doesn't tuck his head when taking a scoop slam, he gets hurt. If a wrestler doesn't stay rigid when receiving a suplex, he gets hurt. I could go on and on.
> 
> ...


I understand your point, but the Styles Clash is on a higher degree of risk than most moves. At the end of the day, it doesn't matter if it's "not his fault" IF something really goes wrong and he breaks someones neck. What happens when they get sued for $20 million and Vince is supposed to go on an investor conference call and say, "well you see Joe Shareholder, he didn't tuck his neck." As much as I love the move, I can see the risk factor being too high to use it. 

It has happened quite a few times now... again, it really doesn't matter who's fault it is if someone ends up like Droz, unfortunately.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear to god if Vince bans the Styles Clash because of that retarded chinless jobber i'm gonna be fucking pissed. Everyone in WWE have taken the move perfectly fine and there hasn't been one accident with it, until this green as goose shit jobber took it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Styles Clash just looks bad. It's never been an impressive looking finisher. The only time it looks like it would actually hurt someone is when it's botched. I really wish he'd find something else.*


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Anyone got a GIF of this by any chance?


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Yeah AJ Styles is a GOAT.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for the mention, but I got it from Twitter myself.

I agree though, AJ did a fantastic job to protect James there. I am actually quite impressed how fast he realized what was going on so he adjusted the move. I guess that's one reason why he is one of the best.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

I watched him do the Styles Clash in TNA for years and never batted an eyelid but after the botches that have happened, I now cringe every time he does one. 

I suspect the move will go or maybe they will just tell AJ that before he ever does the move he has to call for no head tuck (assuming he doesn't anyway)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Well to be fair AJ did break a few necks last year with the move, he's just learnt to react here when people fuck up. Its instinctual though, its not natural to just smash your face into the ground, and if you're arms are tied up its instinct to tuck your head,


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

It took 3-4 mistakes before AJ finally learn how to save people though.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

AJ Styles is a real hero and human being :jonjones


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Well to be fair AJ did break a few necks last year with the move, he's just learnt to react here when people fuck up. Its instinctual though, its not natural to just smash your face into the ground, and if you're arms are tied up its instinct to tuck your head,


 You're supposed to take it on your stomach.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ellsworth's very fortunate AJ was looking out for him, because that could have ended very badly.



-JMB- said:


> Anyone got a GIF of this by any chance?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Can't really blame Ellsworth too much, far more experienced guys than him have made the same mistake. Probably very easy to get caught up in the heat of the moment. Shows what a fucking pro AJ is though, he's learned from others' mistakes and can adapt on the fly.*


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

If I were AJ I would just ditch the clash. Part of him has to worry about the risk of yet another broken neck.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Dudes neck would have broken in a way that at least he'd have a chin.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MrEvans said:


> Dudes neck would have broken in a way that at least he'd have a chin.


 Holy shit... that picture shows just how lucky Ellsworth is.



CJ said:


> Ellsworth's very fortunate AJ was looking out for him, because that could have ended very badly.


 Looks like he saw it late and knew he had to try to minimize the impact as best as possible (letting go and landing on his feet to reduce the impact).


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

MrEvans said:


> Dudes neck would have broken in a way that at least he'd have a chin.


Jesus that actually makes me cringe a bit just thinking how close he was to disaster. He's a very lucky guy. Big props to AJ for adapting it


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

And this is why there should be no room in WWE for guys like Ellsworth.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I was thinking "watch your head idiot" very loudly at that moment. I was really scared for the guy. I didnt see AJ modifying the landing. I can see that in the gif now... kudos to AJ. That was really close.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Major props to AJ, he was really looking out for our chinless hero whereas a clumsier/sloppier wrestler probably would have seen Ellsworth injured. It is a seriously risky move, and I wouldn't be surprised to see WWE ban it which would be disappointing, but understandable.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DeeGuy said:


> Major props to AJ, he was really looking out for our chinless hero whereas a clumsier/sloppier wrestler probably would have seen Ellsworth injured. It is a seriously risky move, and I wouldn't be surprised to see WWE ban it which would be disappointing, but understandable.


Being it was apparently banned (according to Jericho) when Styles first came, then unbanned.. Yep.. I bet it'll be banned again


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

McNugget said:


> I really hate all this talk about the Styles Clash being an inherently dangerous move. If you make this argument, you're literally arguing "if the wrestler receiving the move does it wrong, he can get hurt," as if that statement is somehow unique to this move.
> 
> Meanwhile, if a wrestler doesn't sit up when taking a powerbomb, he gets hurt. If a wrestler doesn't tuck his head when taking a scoop slam, he gets hurt. If a wrestler doesn't stay rigid when receiving a suplex, he gets hurt. I could go on and on.
> 
> ...


Except for the fact that they go to extreme measures in school to teach to you tuck your heads on bumps, so much so that it becomes second nature to you. Now I'm not absolving a performer of the responsibility of taking the bump correctly, but this is a case where what you're taught normally is the wrong thing to do. I find it difficult to blame someone for doing something that has become instinctual.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wonder why Ellsworth didn´t take it right..It´s not like he has a chin to protect 

Seriously though; Enhancement talent who doesn´t work with WWE wrestlers on a regular basis should never take a move they´re not used to and have trained in a safe environment.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

The Renegade said:


> Except for the fact that they go to extreme measures in school to teach to you tuck your heads on bumps, so much so that it becomes second nature to you. Now I'm not absolving a performer of the responsibility of taking the bump correctly, but this is a case where what you're taught normally is the wrong thing to do. I find it difficult to blame someone for doing something that has become instinctual.


They teach you to do that on a back bump. They do not teach you to do that on a face bump. Which is why nobody is tucking their heads (and subsequently landing on their face) when they take a flapjack. This move is no more unsafe than any driver or face bump.

Now, if you want to make an argument that it's a non-impactful move that looks silly, I'm with you there. I've been a big advocate for him changing his finisher for years, not because of the safety element, but just because the SC looks goofy. I personally think he should use his wheelbarrow facebuster, which always pops the crowd and the announcers whenever he uses it.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

McNugget said:


> They teach you to do that on a back bump. They do not teach you to do that on a face bump. Which is why nobody is tucking their heads (and subsequently landing on their face) when they take a flapjack. This move is no more unsafe than any driver or face bump.
> 
> Now, if you want to make an argument that it's a non-impactful move that looks silly, I'm with you there. I've been a big advocate for him changing his finisher for years, not because of the safety element, but just because the SC looks goofy. I personally think he should use his wheelbarrow facebuster, which always pops the crowd and the announcers whenever he uses it.


My point is more so that when faced with an unusual situation, people tend to default to what's most natural to them. I can see a scenario where performers unused to taking that type of bump have that moment where they revert back to their programming instead of taking the bump the proper way. That said, I do think its an unnecessary risk in most situations. Experienced talent should have the green light, but the risk outweighs the rewards in scenarios like this.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

How can Ellsworth tuck his chin when he got NO chin!!!!!?


----------



## dumtara (Apr 8, 2014)

*Styles Clash* should be banned.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

I cringed so hard watching that. Props to AJ. :clap


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

AJ showing once again why he Smackdowns...fuck it...WWE's MVP.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

When you watch it in slow motion you can clearly see the entire process. Styles leaps into the air, and as he is coming down for the impact he tilts his head down to look at Ellsworth, as soon as he sees Ellsworth tucking his head he immediately throws his arms down and braces the impact with his arms and legs.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

Why is WWE still using this damn jobber and now giving him a title match after he almost killed himself in the ring? Yes I know it is just a goofy storyline but using him again after that is really stupid


Also as a sidenote, does anyone think this angle is stupid? Styles is supposed to be the heel but both Ambrose and Bryan come off as the heels in this angle


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

downnice said:


> Why is WWE still using this damn jobber and now giving him a title match after he almost killed himself in the ring? Yes I know it is just a goofy storyline but using him again after that is really stupid
> 
> 
> Also as a sidenote, does anyone think this angle is stupid? Styles is supposed to be the heel but both Ambrose and Bryan come off as the heels in this angle


They are faces looking to get one over on the heel. That's face booking 101.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Seems everyone noticed a tucking in of the head in real time. I didn't notice anything, just looked sloppy in real time. Thought nothing of it till I came in this thread


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

The problem with Styles Clash is that it's not a good move that people should be risking their lives for. The setup is ridiculous.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Great reaction by Styles, but you'd think he'd make sure to tell a guy he's never worked with and who's never taken a Styles Clash before not to tuck his head. I mean, this move already broke one wrestler's neck IIRC so you'd think Styles would remember to warn this guy what specifically not to do.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> The danger associated with this lame ass move is unreasonable, the guy has a trillion fucking moves and this is the garbage he goes with?


Blame the Agent for having a young jobber take the Styles Clash.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Kostic said:


> Great reaction by Styles, but you'd think he'd make sure to tell a guy he's never worked with and who's never taken a Styles Clash before not to tuck his head. I mean, this move already broke one wrestler's neck IIRC so you'd think Styles would remember to warn this guy what specifically not to do.


You don't think he warned him? Ellsworth is in the ring with AJ Styles, the WWE Champion in front of thousands of people. His mind is racing trying to remember spots, so he just happened to tuck his head which is something he has probably been doing for years. I'm sure he just forgot.


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

Shows again why the Styles Clash is such a mess of a finisher, too complicated to setup and not credible at all with the way the opponent has to help Styles setting it up. No wonder it was almost banned from use in WWE Styles has messed up a couple of people with it already since the natural and instinctive thing to do and what they train you to do while you are learning to do a wrester is to tuck your chin when taking a bump. The damn finisher is counterintuitive in that point.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

God bless AJ Styles. Get this fucking jobber out of here :gtfo


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Hopefully WWE bans this move. Not because it's dangerous, but because it's poop


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Another thing to add is thank goodness AJ in retrospect did jump as high as he did on that Styles Clash, had he not he probably wouldn't have noticed Ellsworth tucked his head and it would've been even more instant impact on his head.

I.E


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

I can't believe AJ's move is being criticized here. I am so sick of this watered down crap. Wrestling is dangerous. There is a reason these are professionals and we are told not to do this shit at home. I expect to see stuff that looks dangerous to the eye, aka realism, with the trained professionals taking it safely. Fuck off with this kiddybopping bullshit.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Considering it's so dangerous and looks so uninspiring, I dunno why they don't let him use one of his signature moves as a finisher instead. His springboard 450, Calf Crusher, Phenomenal Forearm and Pele Kick could all make for great finishers, certainly better than the Clash.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I didn't watch SD live last night and watched it earlier today. I saw this match and cringed when Ellsworth took the Styles Clash. I agree AJ saved Ellsworth's life.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: AJ Styles saves Ellsworths life*



Therapy said:


> Difference is.. There is a long history of people tucking their head with the Styles Clash and getting neck injuries.. Hell. There is a long history of other wrestlers doing the Styles clash and the same thing happening.
> 
> Despite instinct etc.. With the long list of people tucking their head and getting injured.. You'd think that's the FIRST thing at this point you'd focus on NOT doing.. The move isn't new and it's history is well written and known.. How anyone is still tucking their head with the move is beyond me.


Instinct is instinct. When you've built into muscle memory to tuck moves you often do it without thinking.

So someone can tell you not to tuck your head beforehand, remind you not to tuck your head during the match, you can tell yourself not to tuck your head while you're setting for the move.. and sometimes instinct just takes over and you tuck your head. Its simply the nature of trying to get someone to not do something that has been drilled into them. That said.. its good AJ Styles can adjust, but given the history, its an accident waiting to happen. I actually think what saved Ellsworth more than anything was the height AJ got given Ellsworth's lower weight. That gave Ellsworth a split second more to start untucking the head. Those two things(including AJ's adjustment) got the head clear of the mat.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Just watched the match, expected the kid to get seriously injured when I saw him tuck his head. Good thing Styles caught it :chrisholly


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

When i saw it live i thought "Either it's a botch or Styles just saved 'ol Chinless from a broken neck"


----------



## Tucks (Apr 12, 2016)

Pizzamorg said:


> Considering it's so dangerous and looks so uninspiring, I dunno why they don't let him use one of his signature moves as a finisher instead. His springboard 450, Calf Crusher, *Phenomenal Forearm and Pele Kick* could all make for great finishers, certainly better than the Clash.


Disagree on the last two, these guys throw punches, forearms and kicks all match long. Why would the Phenomenal Forearm or a Pele Kick do any more damage than any other strike? It's why everyone goes "Oh FFS" every time Roman Reigns kills a guy with the Superman Punch. Finishers should be exactly that.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Is there any sort of delay for Smackdown. Just imagine what AJ prevented with his greatness. The millions who watch SD would've seen a man get his neck broke or possibly killed.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank god Ellsworth wasn't in there with Rollins.

AJ Styles, the man, the myth, the legend, the savior of the masses.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why do people keep tucking their head on the Styles Clash? 

Seriously, that's like the 4th time. Come on guys! 

DO NOT TUCK YOUR HEAD INTO THE STYLES CLASH!


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs (Feb 13, 2015)

A face bump is a face bump...something you learn in the first week of wrestling training. I swear if the Styles Clash gets banned cause of this foo...


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

When this happened and Ellsworth was pretty much motionless for the rest of the match I was scared to death for him.

Great save on AJ's part. That could of ended horribly.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

The more I look at this move, the more I think it's lame and ridiculous.

The setup is stupid. The impact doesn't look like it can cause any pain. The opponent flips 90 degree from 2 feet height and hit the belly on the mat. Any variation of suplex would be more painful than this. And why don't just drop it like a pilediver instead? Why would you want to hurt the opponent less than you could?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

I actually gasped when watching it live. And was shocked when the guy didn't seem to show any signs of damage. At least now I know why. #GoodGuyStyles


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

AJ is awesome.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice save by AJ. That could have been really nasty.


----------



## GametimeUK (Sep 1, 2016)

To anyone here talking about it is instinct to tuck your head on bumps... what the hell? On moves where you land on your front like that, any wrestler should know you don't tuck your head and spike your whole head and neck in to the mat. This isn't the same as landing on your back. Imagine someone tucking their head to the extreme on an Ultimate Warrior gorilla press. You just wouldn't do it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

GametimeUK said:


> To anyone here talking about it is instinct to tuck your head on bumps... what the hell? On moves where you land on your front like that, any wrestler should know you don't tuck your head and spike your whole head and neck in to the mat. This isn't the same as landing on your back. Imagine someone tucking their head to the extreme on an Ultimate Warrior gorilla press. You just wouldn't do it.


 That's what I don't get, when you visualize taking a Styles Clash, don't you see it ending really badly if you tuck? It makes 100% sense to land on your stomach.


----------

